# Special Stoddard...



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's my special Stoddard...


 Ron


----------



## Black_Boogers (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a beaut' Ron!!  I love the backwards "S".  Do you think the "A", "T", "I", and "O" might be backwards also?? []


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2006)

If you wish hard enuff, Rick... I'm sure it will be so...

 "Make it so, Number 1..."


----------



## capsoda (Mar 5, 2006)

Very nice Ron, I think that the I and the O are up-side-down.RoR

 Very rare indeed.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Ron...

 Love the color in that one... That's a great looking bottle. Thanks for posting it.[8D]

 Now did you post it with the intent of "Duelling Stoddards"  ????[:-]  Are you bringing any of your good stuff to the bottle show?  Hell, it's gonna take you hours just to re-pack all your bottles!  By that time, happy hour will be over with!![]

 Wayne


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2006)

Everything's for sale, Wayne... Everything...


 Ron


----------



## woody (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a couple of my special Stoddards.


----------



## woody (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe this half pint, too.


----------



## annie44 (Mar 6, 2006)

edit


----------



## woody (Mar 6, 2006)

It means bottles attributed to the Stoddard Glassworks in Stoddard, New Hampshire, Annie.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 6, 2006)

> attributed


 
 That's the defining word, isn't it...

 I think color, crudity, clarity, seed bubbles, whittle... All those go into the "feeling" that a particular bottle is Stoddard... I don't know of any "Certificates of Authenticity" out there... Anybody?


 Ron


----------



## woody (Mar 6, 2006)

I suppose you have to check the references attributed to Stoddard glass, Ron.
 Joan Pappas' book, "On the trail of Stoddard Glass", list several pieces that are attributed to Stoddard and can be used as a certificate of authenticity.[]

 I'm sure there are others that aren't verified that were blown there.
 Once you see Stoddard glass you know what to look for.


----------



## annie44 (Mar 6, 2006)

Any other pics people have of Stoddard bottles?  I see bottles on ebay that say Stoddard from time to time, but really have no way to know if they are or not, and they don't usually say why they think that it is a Stoddard.


----------



## woody (Mar 6, 2006)

Check out Earlyglass' website.

 http://bottleshow.com/(cekcrgidz3lawk2puudavd45)/search.aspx?md=4&p=1

 He shows alot of pictures of Stoddard pieces.


----------



## Black_Boogers (Mar 6, 2006)

There were three glass houses in Stoddard, NH, all of which produced what's commonly refered to as "Stoddard Glass".  The Granite Glass Works, New Granite Glass Works, and the South Stoddard Glass Works.  All three obtained the sand for their glass from the same source, hence there are similarities in the characteristics of bottles produced in Stoddard, NH.

 Here's a GII-88 flask attributed to the Granite Glass Works, which makes it a piece of "Stoddard Glass".







 Many Saratoga Springs bottles were blown at the South Stoddard Glass Works, including Ron's Star Spring bottle.  Here's a "Highrock Congress Spring" from Stoddard.






 Finally, this OP umbrella ink has all the characteristics of Stoddard Glass, but I don't know if it was blown there.  Notice the whittle, color, and crudity.






 Hope this helps.....


----------



## bearswede (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice "Rock", Rick...

 Did you see the one George Waddy had on ebay awhile back?

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Qt-Stoddard-Amber-HIGHROCK-CONGRESS-SPRING-1767-Mint_W0QQitemZ6249741928QQcategoryZ896QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Black_Boogers (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep, I was watching that one.  Too bad the reserve wasn't met.  That one's identical to mine (but I paid a little more than the high bid in George's auction). []


----------



## bearswede (Mar 6, 2006)

> a certificate of authenticity.


 
 Here's mine for the Star 'Toga...

 http://www.jeffnholantiquebottles.com/webpages/Item4993.html


 Ron


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 7, 2006)

While we are on the subject of bottles attributed to being made at a Stoddard Glass House. Dose anyone here have any bottles that are attributed as being made at a Baltimore Glass House? Iâ€™m very interested in unembossed utility forms that can be attributed as Baltimore. I hope someone in the group has some pictures they will post.

 Chris


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2006)

Beautiful pieces, guys. Although I don't own any (yet), I have always had a liking for good old New England glass. The colors and character of these bottles are exceptional. Jim


----------



## bearswede (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's one...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Glowing-Stoddard-Mineral-Water-SARATOGA-STAR-SPRING_W0QQitemZ6260456923QQcategoryZ896QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks, Ron. It has been added to my watch list. If I don't win the poison bottle that I'm currently after, I will likely be placing a bid. Good pictures! Jim


----------



## Caretaker maine (Mar 7, 2006)

Stoddard Glass is from Keene N.H. if I remember right, I use to live 5 miles from where they made it, there is a plaque on a sign on Rt. 12 telling all about it, where the old city barn was, if that place gets developed, there will be a lot of old glass popping up, check it out when you go down to the Swanzey show, it's about 3 miles away


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 8, 2006)

heres a few stoddard bottles I have, starting with the  crudest  pint flask.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 8, 2006)

this one fooled me.... I live only a few miles from middletown springs and I always thought that this is where these bottles where made.....I was surprised to find the bottles were made in New Hampshire


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 8, 2006)

Some nice whiskey bottles came in stoddard glass.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice bottles...

 My Middletown is a little lighter, perhaps...


----------



## epgorge (Feb 27, 2007)

Shards of the Middletown Springs Clark and Gray have been documented to be found at the Stoddard factory.
Joel


----------



## graniteglass (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to this forum but a long time Stoddard glass enthusiast with many stories to share. Thought I'd begin here with one of those rare relic "lessons learned." Had the privilege to dig three of the five Stoddard glass factory sites beginning in the early 80's when on one particular late autumn dig at the site of the Granite Glass Company in Mill Viallage, Stoddard, NH, accompanied by my bother, I dug the top about two hours after my brother unearthed the base of this rare inkwell. Both pieces matched together and were located about a foot deep a few feet apart and only steps away from where it was blown 150 years prior. There is a big characteristic potstone in the lip which appears to have contributed to its demise when the gaffer's tool caught this stone while expanding the lip after fire polish dislodging it from the pontil rod where it dropped to the floor leaving a pebbly indentation in the hot glass at the point of fracture that separated the base from the cone top. I gave this ink to another Stoddard enthusiast about 12 years ago with his agreement that it would not be sold, however, that promise was not kept and off it went to a collector. I'm very interested in acquiring this one back for sentimental reasons and would appreciate any leads as to its whereabouts. Bottle is embossed: WOODâ€™S BLACK INK PORTLAND - open pontil base - sheared fire polished lip with characteristic big potstone - base glued on when I had it in my possession.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't tell you anything about your inkwell, but I hope you get it back. Welcome to the forum,  Kelley


----------



## LC (Apr 26, 2007)

Glued together or not, it is still a beauty !


----------



## graniteglass (Apr 27, 2007)

A few pieces of my favorite Stoddard eye candy, sorry Woody NO FARLEY'S however, I did pay less for the attic mint ultra crude N. WOOD than the going price for the nice Stoddard Blacking that flanks it.


----------



## graniteglass (Apr 27, 2007)

A few pieces of my favorite Stoddard eye candy, sorry Woody NO FARLEY'S however, I did pay less for the attic mint ultra crude N. WOOD than the going price for the nice Stoddard Blacking that flanks it.


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

> I don't know of any "Certificates of Authenticity" out there... Anybody?


 
 Ron, et al,
 Greetings!!!!!!!!
 Here is a link to a great source of reference from Don Fritschel at the glassworks auction site.
http://www.glswrk-auction.com/contest-4.htm

 Just a qoute from his writings, giving attribute to stoddard origin.
 "........In addition to the facilities at the springs, their water was bottled and shipped to all parts of the country. A total of four different embossings appear on Middletown bottles, reflecting various ownerships of the two primary springs. The bottles are commonly found in shades of emerald green and in the distinct amber glass attributed to the early glassblowers of southern New Hampshire. From fragments found at the sites of the old Stoddard glass factories, positive identification has been established for the amber Middletowns, as well as the amber bottles from the Albergh, Caladonia, Iodine and Missisquoi springs. It is likely that the Sheldon A and Lamoille bottles, as well as the amber variant of the Welden bottle, were also blown there, but these are not confirmed by shards from the sites. Collectors of Stoddard glass often compete with Saratoga collectors for these bottles.
 The monetary value of any mineral water bottle is established mainly by its scarcity and condition. A more plentiful one, such as GUILFORD / MINERAL SPRING / WATER / GUILFORD, VT. can still be found for under $100, while the scarce WELDEN SPRING / ST. ALBANS.VT. would command nearly $3,000. Of course, if you discover one that has been buried in a long-forgotten dump, then you are fortunate indeed. .........."


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

Here are mine, or at least the Healing Springs are...  I think the Congress are too... The seal one came from philly so I doubt it.


----------



## epgorge (May 22, 2007)

> attic mint ultra crude N. WOOD


 
 Hi Graniteglass,
 We must be neighbors. What a gorgeous piece of glass the N. Woods is. 
 If you ever decide to part with it, please give me right of first refusal.  That bottle is pristine and crude, just as you said. 

 Welcome to the forum.
 Joel


----------

